# Roamio 2TB HD Stuttering - Need to Clone or Transfer Shows to New HD



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

First - I searched other threads and they discuss the issue I am facing, but the people have older TiVos and are upgrading to a Roamio or if a drive is failing and someone wants to copy it, it is also on an older TiVo.

Back Story - I have new Roamio Plus (30 days old) and right when it arrived I swapped out the 1TB drive and put in a 2TB WD AV-GP drive. I transferred all of my programs from two existing TiVo HDs (which took forever!) to the Roamio and was off and running. That is until about 3 weeks in I started getting pixelation in my recorded programs, but not on live TV. I should have run a diagnostic test on the drive before installing it, but it is louder than it should be and with the pixelation I figure it is likely failing. I was within my 30day of having the drive so I have a replacement being sent free of charge.

My Issue - I have about 700GB of programming on the still working 2TB hard drive that I want to put on the new drive that will be arriving and I don't know the best way to go about it. I definitely don't want to pay for a month of service on one of my TiVO HD units and transfer the programs onto it and then back again to the new drive once it arrives. That would take WAY too long.

I have seen that people have used ddrescue and I saw this guide (http://www.logicsector.com/tivo/how-to-clone-your-failing-tivo-drive-with-ddrescue/) that seems like something I could do using my PC, but it does not seem like people have used this with Roamio units much. I think it would be the easiest solution.

I have also read a bit about using kmttg and then copying all the programs from my Roamio to my PC (pull) and then setting up the PC to be seen by the Roamio once I install the new HD and have the Roamio pull all the programs from my PC onto the new HD. Does that sound correct? Would I keep all the program information doing it that way rather than pushing the info to the Roamio from my PC.

What is the best way to go about this?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Your last suggestion with kmttg would be the best way. The issue would be that the recordings may be corrupted on your current Roamio. You could download them and view them to see if they are good. If not then activate your HD for a month and transfer your programs to your PC to get good copies.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

The easiest way is to clone the HDD using ddrescue. You can get it on the Ubuntu Rescue Remix Disk. . As noted, though, if the contents are corrupted, you'd be copying corrupted files.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Your last suggestion with kmttg would be the best way. The issue would be that the recordings may be corrupted on your current Roamio. You could download them and view them to see if they are good. If not then activate your HD for a month and transfer your programs to your PC to get good copies.





b-ball-fanatic said:


> The easiest way is to clone the HDD using ddrescue. You can get it on the Ubuntu Rescue Remix Disk. . As noted, though, if the contents are corrupted, you'd be copying corrupted files.


Thanks to you both for your responses.

I have a questions about the "corrupted" files. I am fine with a little pixelation on the programs at the moment and they are just programs that I will watch and delete.

Is it bad, using the ddrescure or the kmttg method, to put corrupted files from the old hard drive on the new hard drive? I figure if the new drive is fine it should not really matter if I watch them once and delete them, but I want to make sure.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dmbpj said:


> Thanks to you both for your responses.
> 
> I have a questions about the "corrupted" files. I am fine with a little pixelation on the programs at the moment and they are just programs that I will watch and delete.
> 
> Is it bad, using the ddrescure or the kmttg method, to put corrupted files from the old hard drive on the new hard drive? I figure if the new drive is fine it should not really matter if I watch them once and delete them, but I want to make sure.


Copying a file with some corrupted data in it means that the corrupted data come along for the ride, they don't get healed in the process, but over on the new drive they aren't going to "spread corruption", so they aren't like rust or a virus.

And back on the old drive, they aren't the the cause of whatever the problem is, they're a result of it.

Maybe the old drive itself is going bad, maybe it's still fine but something else created problems with some of the bits and bytes recorded on it.


----------

